# Mineralized Top Soil, low KH, GH



## hmt321 (Jul 1, 2006)

I will be using MTS in a 40 gal breeder, 1" of MTS capped with 1"-1.5" course sand.

My KH is less than 1, my GH is 4, my ph is 6.8.

I realize that I am supposed to sprinkle dolomite under the MTS to stabilize the ph of the MTS after it is capped.

Should I add some crushed coral to my sand cap to buffer the KH, GH, PH? If so how much?

I will be using rooted plants for this set up:
Amazon swords - 4
Ocelot sword - 1
cork screw vals - back of tank
wide leaf sagittaris (sagittaria platyphyllia) -back and midground
dwarf sagittaris - mid-forground
aponogeton sp - back of tank

(i do run a drip on the tank, I will dial it back so that it flows at about 20 gal per week after the tank is set up) 

Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about adding any crushed coral. Most plants will actually like your softer water. 

What do you mean by a drip?


----------



## hmt321 (Jul 1, 2006)

drip system with overflow

will I have to worry about the MTS decreasing my PH, GH, KH?

I was under the assumption that soft water was not all that good for plants (or lacking in the ca and other minerals they need)


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

hmt321 said:


> drip system with overflow
> 
> will I have to worry about the MTS decreasing my PH, GH, KH?
> 
> I was under the assumption that soft water was not all that good for plants (or lacking in the ca and other minerals they need)


GH of 4 should be plenty for most plants. The low KH is especially benenficial for many plants. When we talk about plants needing hardness it's GH we are concerned with. This is why so many plants love Aquasoil. It lowers hardness and pH. Also, a lower pH keeps ammonia from forming and keeps it in it's safer form of ammonium.

The MTS will not decrease your pH or hardness over time.

So the drip is just an auto top-off of sorts?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Drip sounds like a slow water change. That ought to keep adding just enough KH and GH as the plants and microorganisms use these materials.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Diana K said:


> Drip sounds like a slow water change. That ought to keep adding just enough KH and GH as the plants and microorganisms use these materials.


Yes, assuming it's not an RO drip.


----------



## hmt321 (Jul 1, 2006)

The drip system adds slightly more than 12 gal of water over 7 days. I am unsure how much is lost to evaporation, but the water surface is always free of scum. It is not RO, It is city water with charcoal filter to get the chlorine.

I added about 1/3 of a cup of crushed coral to the filter to see if that will buffer the water. I can always pull it out later.

The tank is already set up and running, about half of my plants are in pots currently. With about 1/4" of sand on the bottom.

I am getting a conscientious about the low KH not being an issue.

So there is not reason to add the Crushed coral to the MTS?

Thanks for the responses


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, you're fine then. Trust me, the low KH is your friend.


----------

